# Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz​*Dem Aal auf die Füsse helfen, wieder Aale fangen zu können und zu dürfen, ist sicher auch ein Anliegen vieler Angler..

Im Salzhaff und im Peenestrom sind laut "WELT" in dieser Woche rund 340.000 Glasaale ausgesetzt worden:
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...aale-in-den-Kuestengewaessern-ausgesetzt.html

Damit sei die erste Phase eines Forschungsprojektes zum Wiederaufbau der Aalbestände in den Küstengewässern beendet, wie das Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei in Rostock mitteilte.

Grundlage dazu sei,* dass die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten gesetzlich verpflichtet wären,* den stark gesunkenen Bestand des Europäischen Aals wieder auf zu füllen.

So weit, so gut!

*Gesetzlich von Europa verdonnert - Aber Angler bezahlen und nicht der Staat!*
Da denkt man dann ja dran, wenn das eine Maßgabe der EU an die Mitgliedsländer ist, dass das dann auch aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden würde, da dies ja eine allgemeine Aufgabe und keine spezifische.

Und weit gefehlt, während Angler auf der einen Seite immer mehr reglementiert werden, ist diese Maßnahme nicht aus allgemeinen Steuermitteln finanziert worden, sondern das müssen die Angler auch noch selber bezahlen.

Laut "Welt" sind die Maßnahmen vom Land nämlich aus dem Verkauf von Angelerlaubnissen finanziert worden.

Dieses Geld, das da aus Fischereiabgaben der Angler verbraten wird, das wird auch die Berufsfischer freuen, die nachher ernten können vom Geld der Angler.

Und die Angler, die auch zusätzlich so vieles ehrenamtlich leisten für die Gewässer, werden hier quasi doppelt abgezockt:
Indem 1. der von der EU gesetzlich geforderte Glasaalbesatz aus der von Anglern finanzierten Fischereiabgabe statt aus Steuermitteln finanziert wird - und dann 2. dieses Geld für andere, wichtige Projekte der Angler fehlt.

Wo die EU nichts vorschreibt wie beim dann auch aus Allgemeinmitteln zu finanzierenden Aalbesatz.

*Auch so kann man sich als Staat also aus der Verantwortung ziehen.*
Aber dafür gleichzeitig sowohl den Anglern wie auch den Vereinen oder Verbänden als Bewirtschaftern immer mehr Restriktionen auferlegen...

Wenn der Staat wenigstens für die Kohle und das was Angler alles tun, die Angler und deren Vereine und Verbände in Ruhe lassen würde, dann hätte sich die Kohle ja irgendwie auch für Angler und das Angeln gelohnt.

So ist es in meinen Augen nur ein abzocken der Angler vom Staat...


Ich nehme an, dass in MeckPomm wie auch in anderen Bundesländern die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei mit an der Verteilung der Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe beteiligt sind.

Entweder haben sie also nicht gegen eine solche einseitige Belastung der Angler gekämpft, oder sie haben es nicht richtig gemacht, wenn am Ende die Angler das alles, wie es die Welt beschreibt, bezahlen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Ich verstehe gar nicht was Dich da so wundert, das ist doch allgemein die gängige deutsche Praxis.

 Wenn nachteilige Veränderungen die Fische gefährden, dann bezahlen Angler halt meist Fischbesatz, ohne das das Problem behoben wird.
 Da erwartet man wohl von Anglern, das die das dann schon aus Kostengründen versuchen zu ändern.

 Wenn man seltene Tiere wie den Kormoran dann stolz und massenhaft Duldet, wer bezahlt sein Futter und trägt allgemein die Hauptlast?
 In der Regel die Angler.
 Nicht zu vergleichen mit den Fischzüchtern, die dürfen Ihre Fischbestände ja oft verteidigen.

 Taucht da im Wasser ein Otter auf, wer unterhält und schuf die Grundlage, seiner Rückkehr?

 Selbst der Berufszweig Binnenfischerei und Fischzucht wird zu großen Teilen von Anglern über Fischbesatz und Gastkarten finanziert.
 Trotzdem sind die ungleich besser vertreten.
 Sie schaffen es meist, als ungleich nützlich für die Natur zu erscheinen.:q

 Nicht selten werden da Förderungen und Entschädigungen gezahlt, auf die Angler keinen Anspruch haben.
 Entschädigt wird hier ein Nutzer, vom Schädigenden, der Natur hilft es aber gar nicht. 
 Eher im Gegenteil.
 Oft erhält man dann ein weiteres Problem am leben.
 Teilweise fördert man die Berufsfischerei auch direkt.

 Das Wanderfischprojekte allgemein eigentlich immer durch Angler gezahlt werden, sollte klar sein.
 Das Angler dabei oft der Fang dieser Arten ges. verboten ist ist nicht ungewöhnlich.
 Eine legale Beifangquote haben Angler dabei nicht.

 Ich schätze die deutschen Karpfenzüchter wären erledigt und Ihre Teiche würden bald anderen Tieren fehlen.
 Wenn Angler nicht Ihre Teichfische kaufen würden..
 Bei der Binnenfischerei wären in wenigen Jahren mindestens die Aalfischerei erledigt.

 Viele Gewässer würde man als Wertlos betrachten und vielleicht zuschieben, wenn die Pachten fehlen.
 Die Überwachung der Wasserqualität viele Gewässer und das Vorgehen bei Fischsterben, wer macht das eigentlich in Deutschland vorrangig.

 Kurz ohne die Gelder der Angler, würde sich ganz viel ändern.
 Man würde dem deutschen Gewässerschutz quasi eine nette Verpackung entfernen und darunter wäre nicht mehr ganz viel zu finden.

 Nö, Wir sind die Zahler und freiwilligen Helfer der Nation. 
 Tut man ja auch gerne.:vik:
 Bitter wird es erst, wenn es keiner bemerkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nö, Wir sind die Zahler und freiwilligen Helfer der Nation.
> Tut man ja auch gerne.:vik:
> Bitter wird es erst, wenn es keiner bemerkt.


Bitter ist, dass freie Bürger beim Angeln dafür immer mehr reglementiert und eingeschränkt werden, statt dass denen und auch den Vereinen und Verbänden für ihren Einsatz (auch finanziell) gedankt wird.

Davon ab:
Wenn jemand meint, aus eigenem Antrieb Lachse wieder ansiedeln zu müssen, Karauschen zu helfen, Karpfen zu setzen oder was weiss ich auch immer, ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn Angler das bezahlen - direkt oder mit Unterstützung aus der Fischereiabgabe...

Wenn aber die EU der BRD etwas vorgibt, sollen die das auch aus allgemeinen Steuermitteln bezahlen und nicht dafür die Angler zur Kasse bitten (und gleichzeitig immer mehr reglementieren)..


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Wenn die Gelder aus dem Verkauf von Angelkarten stammen und diese vom Staat verkauft wurden ist das OK. Das sind dann Staatsgelder.
Auch wenn sie von Anglern kommen die Angelkarten gekauft haben. Das hat nichts mit der Fischereiabgabe zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Der Staat verkauft ja keine Karten, der verpachtet bestenfalls Gewässer..

Davon ab gehen nur (erhobene) Steuern in den allgemeinen Haushalt, Abgaben, Gebühren etc. müssen zweckbestimmt verwendet werden.

Natürlich ist damit wohl die Fischereiabgabe des Landes oder die Einnahmen aus den Meeresangelabgabe in M-P gemeint und das sind (in meinen Augen, nicht rechtlich) beides Einnahmen, die für die konkrete Förderung der Angler im Lande vor Ort eingesetzt werden sollten...

Die Auflage hat aber die BRD bekommen, nicht MeckPomm - so dass die BRD das dann auch den Ländern bezahlen müsste aus allgemeinen Steuermitteln und nicht aus landesfischereispezifischen Mitteln, wo das Geld nachher für andere, nicht vorgeschriebene Dinge fehlt...

*Wer bestellt, der sollte auch bezahlen.

Und auch die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie könnte sich einbringen, ebenso wie die Berufsfischerei - warum Angler alleine?*

Wenn die EU von der BRD Aalbesatz will, sollen die der BRD die Gelder geben, die dann gerne an die Länder weitergegeben werden können - aber nicht von Anglern im Land abgezockte Kohle für sowas verbrennen, die anderweitig dringender gebraucht wird.

Wird am Ende so kommen, wie in B-W, wo es dann bereits Aalangelverbote gibt am Rhein (andere Seite, Rheinland Pfalz, darf man aber noch)...
Dass da kein Angler freiwillig bezahlt für Aalbesatz, sondern das nur noch über Zwang geht und die Aale dann eher in Baggerseen der Vereine statt in den Flüssen landen (bis auf die paar aus Landesförderung), ist ja auch logisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Auflage hat aber die BRD bekommen, nicht MeckPomm -
> 
> Wenn die EU von der BRD Aalbesatz will, sollen die der BRD die Gelder geben, die dann gerne an die Länder weitergegeben werden können - aber nicht von Anglern im Land abgezockte Kohle für sowas verbrennen, die anderweitig dringender gebraucht wird.



 Ich meine das stimmt so nicht.
 Die E.U Länder wurden verpflichtet, zunächst einmal eigene Konzepte zum Erhalt des Aales vorzulegen.
 Aalbewirtschaftungspläne nannte man das wohl, was dann jedes Bundesland für sich vorlegte.

 Einige Nachbarländer haben es so gelöst das der Aal einfach nicht mehr gefangen werden darf, bei anderen wurde der Fang beschränkt.

 Einige Deutsche Bundesländer, handelten ähnlich.
 Andere rechneten aus oder hin, was denn an Laichfischen ins Meer abwandern sollte und was das wohl tatsächlich schaffen könnte. Um diese Zahl zu erreichen müssen sie halt im Binnenland auffüllen, sonst reicht es nicht.
 Dann müssten man dem Aal anders helfen....

 Ist halt die einfachste und billigste Lösung, so braucht man weder Angler noch Fischern den Fang zu verbieten, mögliche Abwasserprobleme angehen, oder Wehranlagen umgestalten.

 Also so Wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat *die E.U den Besatz nicht vorgeschrieben, sondern Maßnahmen zur Verbesserung.*
 Die Entscheidung das mit Aalbesatz zu lösen wird wohl auf Landesebene getroffen worden sein.

 Ob´s dem Aal Hilft?
 Ich denke nicht, eher den Nutzern.

 Aalschutz nennt man es, aber in Wahrheit ist es eben vorrangig zum Schutz der Aalnutzer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Umso schlimmer wenns so wäre, dass dann nur Angler zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Und nicht auch die Politik ihren Teil beitragt, Berufsfischer und spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie - aber die gerade die Schützer zahlen ja lieber für den Kormoran....


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Die Frage ist doch auch wie genau der Beitrag das wieder gibt.
 Ich will mal so sagen, 350kg Glassaale sind ja auch deutlich mehr als nur 350 000.
 Das werden etwa eine Million sein.

 Ich denke also auch dort könnten weitere Fördergelder eingeflossen sein.
 Wäre ja ein Wunder wenn das nicht von E.U, Deutschland oder dem B.Land gefördert wird oder es zu mindestens die Möglichkeit gegeben hätte.
 Fördert man heute nicht so ziemlich alles?


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Thomas, aus welcher Welt kommst Du eigentlich|kopfkrat:m
 Dass diese EU in alle Bereiche hineinregiert ist doch nun schon hinlänglich bekannt. Wenns hier wenigstens noch staatliche Zuschüsse gibt , prima,
 Bekommst Du zu den neuen Glühbirnen das auch?
 Im gewerblichen  Bereich warte ich jetzt mal ab, was z.B. die Umsetzung der Wokri in eine deutsche DVO mich kosten wird,
 oder besser ich werde die Tage mal wieder an unsere Regierung schreiben, weil ich Schlimmes ahne.


----------



## Raubwels (4. April 2016)

*AW: Angler statt Land bezahlen verordneten Aalbesatz*

Also ich finde es super das die Einnahmen aus den Gebühren für Besatzmaßnahmen ausgegeben werden, damit wird das Geld wenigstens dafür ausgegeben wofür es gedacht ist. 

MFG
Raubwels


----------

